# RAI treatment



## shel118

I have a low TSH, high antibodies, normal T3 & T4, I have had thyroid uptake scan and 2 sets of blood test so far, I am scheduled to have labs drawn again next week. The doctor put me on Trapazole, within 2 days, I broke out in a very itchy rash, and 2 after that I had vaginal bleeding even though I haven't had a period in almost 2 years, he had me stop taking the Trapazole and said we could either try another medicine, but good chance I would have same reaction to it or the RAI. I'm hoping someone can get me some input, if it helped? If one dose helped? How long it took to notice a difference? Long term effects? He told me there's a chance it could cause me to go hypo after the treatment and I would still have to take medicine.

Any input is appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Lovlkn

Welcome to the board!



> I have a low TSH, high antibodies, normal T3 & T4,


Why did they start giving you Tapazole if your lab results were normal?

Can you please post those lab's along with any other labs that have been run since - with ranges?

What antibodies did they run and what were the results and ranges?



> said we could either try another medicine, but good chance I would have same reaction to it or the RAI.


Some people have reactions at first. What dose Tapazole did they start you on? You could try PTU. I am not a fan of RAI and would suggest surgery. WIth RAI it can often take several doses to completely stop thyroid function.

Do not rush into anything - you said your lab's were normal which means you have time to decide.

What symptoms are you experiencing?


----------



## shel118

My tsh was .015 and .005, my T3 & T4 were in normal range, antibodies were 6.8, I don't remember exactly what the test was, I also had thyroid uptake scan which showed some enlargement. I started the trapazole 5 mg on Friday and by Sunday I was broke out in an itchy rash, on Tuesday I started having menstrual bleeding, I am postmenopausal and haven't had a period in almost 2 years, that was 4 weeks ago and the rash is almost gone after 10 days of prednisone, benedry and zyrtec. I am tired, no energy, people comment on how tired I look, yet trouble sleeping, high blood pressure, weight gain 30#, muscle aches, dry peeling nails, loose hair, dry, bumpy skin. nausea, heartburn, frequent hiccups, hoarseness and feeling like there is something in my throat, jittery, feeling "down", not really depressed but just sad, anxious, hand shakes. unable to concentrate, forgetfulness.


----------



## jenny v

Get hard copies of all of the labs they've run for yourself (by law, it's your right). I'm curious to know what T3 and T4 labs were run (were they Frees?) and what your doctor says is "normal". It sounds like he's dosing you off of TSH, which is not right.


----------



## Lovlkn

If you want our help, you must go to the doctors office and request the hard copy paper results of your lab work.

It does appear he is doing off TSH which is not the way to do it. If your FT-4 and FT-3 are " in range" the range can be quite large so knowing exactly where in range you are is important.

I'm amazed with "normal" labs your doctor is even considering RAI.

What sort of doctor is treating you?


----------



## shel118

I have copies of my labs, just not with me, I'm at work. I am having them repeated next week, also had thyroid uptake test done. Uptake was calculated at 33%, Asymmetric slight increase uptake present in the left lobe thyroid gland compared to the right. My TSH was checked at work, and my family doctor referred me to an endocrinologist, he ordered additional labs, I know he checked antibodies,I'm sorry but I don't remember exact test or exact numbers with out looking.


----------



## shel118

My most recent results were: TSH .012 TSI 246, Free T4 1.4, Free T3 4.16, and TYYRO 6.11. Uptake 24 hour scan 33%


----------



## Lovlkn

(( )) ranges would be helpful

If you scroll down your post above, there is an edit button

Presence of TSI indicates possible Graves disease. Your lab's are likely more "in range" rather than normal.


----------

